# No Interface (FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE, BCM4313 WLAN Controller, bwi-driver, bwn-driver)



## RM. (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello!

I tried to configure my laptop (Lenovo ThinkPad E335), but ifconfig can't find the WLAN-interface.

installed FreeBSD-Version: (`uname -a`)


```
FreeBSD host 10.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 15:26:37 UTC 2015  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

installed WLAN-Controller: (`pciconf -lv`)


```
none1@pci0:2:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x060814e4 chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Broadcom Corporation'
  device  = 'BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller'
  class  = network
```

installed Driver: (`pkg info`)


```
bwi-firmware-kmod-3.130.20    Broadcom AirForce IEEE 802.11 Firmware Kernel Module
bwn-firmware-kmod-0.1.0       Broadcom AirForce IEEE 802.11 Firmware Kernel Module
```

automatically loaded modules at boot: `cat /boot/loader.conf`


```
zfs_load="YES"

bwi_v3_ucode_load="YES"
if_bwi_load="YES"

bwn_v4_ucode_load="YES"
if_bwn_load="YES"
```

Content of modules directory: `ls /boot/modules/`


```
bwi_v3_ucode.ko
bwn_v4_lp_ucode.ko
bwn_v4_ucode.ko
```

loaded modules: (`kldstat`)


```
Id Refs Address  Size  Name
1  28 0xffffffff80200000 179ddb0  kernel
2  1 0xffffffff8199e000 2f9b00  zfs.ko
3  2 0xffffffff81c98000 6048  opensolaris.ko
4  1 0xffffffff81c9f000 30458  if_bwi.ko
5  1 0xffffffff81cd0000 485a8  if_bwn.ko
6  2 0xffffffff81d19000 d320  siba_bwn.ko
7  1 0xffffffff81d27000 19ff0  bwi_v3_ucode.ko
8  1 0xffffffff81d41000 2ba58  bwn_v4_ucode.ko
```

*Problem: there is still no WLAN interface listed?!* `ifconfig -l`

Any solution ideas? 

Best Regards.


Edit: It's similiar to: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ifconfig-wlan0-scan-does-not-show-any-results.22251/ ...but there it works...


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks like this chipset is not supported by the bwn nor bwi drivers. Try using ndis(4) as is described here (search BCM4313).


----------



## RM. (Aug 31, 2015)

NDIS-driver for BCM4313 worked with FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE (iI tried yesterday),  but now it won't work with 10.2-RELEASE.

iI tried the following:

download FreeBSD 10.2 source code (to /usr/src/)
download and extract the BCM4313 winXP Driver (BCM43xx.5.100.235.19_win5x)
`ndisgen bcmwl5.inf bcmwl564.sys` (with firmware-conversion of bcm43xx64.cat and bcmwlcoi64.dll)
copied the build module (bcmwl564_sys.ko) to /boot/modules/ 

load the module (`kldload bcmwl564_sys.ko`)
Then iI received the following error message:


```
ndis0: <Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter> mem 0xf0200000-0xf0203fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
device_attach: ndis0 attach returned 12
pci0:2:0:0: Device leaked IRQ resources
pci0:2:0:0: Device leaked memory resources
```

Any idea why it won't work under 10.2-RELEASE?


----------



## ifreecarve (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm curious about this as well.  After 15 years of Linux I decided this week to check out FreeBSD on my Dell E6510 (containing the BCM4313)... this "ndis0 attach returned 12" error is where I got stuck.  Was it a bad idea to try this on a laptop?


----------



## romanaOne (Sep 21, 2015)

ndis(4) seems to have broken for me too after upgrading to 10.2-RELEASE.
I also have Broadcom 4313.

I have rebuilt the module and put it in /boot/modules but I have the same error as above:


```
device_attach: ndis0 attach returned 12
```


----------



## SourceSkyBoxer (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello I have Broadcom 4332 (stx) integrated wireless drive in my Laptop HP Compaq615.  And I have net adapter ( net cable ) Marvell Technology +Yukon drive (integrated cable network with HP Compaq615 )

I am doubt because I can not get access to my cable or wireless.

Can some help me? Thanks!


----------



## Derek Riddle (Feb 5, 2016)

Will this ever get working??? please


----------

